# Old Skid Shelf



## jpoff430 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is something I did a while ago I think turned out pretty neat.  Im sure Im not the first person to do this but anyway.  I pryed off the bottom rails of a skid I had at work and stained it and screwed it to the wall.  Ready made shelves.  Just got to make sure you find one where the shelves will be straight.  I liked how my beer cans looked on it but Im sure all bottles would work too.  Take care and Merry Christmas.


----------

